# 1999 VW Polo Estate saved from the Scrapyard.



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.....thought this little job may be of some interest. It's a 1999 VW Polo i picked up this week from a lady who thought it needed to go to the scrappers! Amazing how some people casually cast things aside but i thought it still had a little life in it yet. I'm hoping to have a start on it next week and will post up my progress as I go. Here are some photos as I got it home......

WP_20141114_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_042 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20141114_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quite a bit to be getting on with removing 15 years worth of deep grime etc.....although the paintwork looks pretty rust free etc it does look quite scratched with previous poor washing but to be fair it's probably not been polished for a long time. Wish me luck and i'll update as soon as i get stuck in.

Cheers.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like it will tidy up brilliant, will watch this with interest.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

This looks like a gud un! Any mechanical faults or was she just scrapping it because it was a bit old and looks a bit worn out?


----------



## pimpslap (Dec 5, 2005)

looking forward to seeing this one progress :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

rare as rocking horse droppings. I Don't remember seeing one anyway. Rare as it might be, the boy racer in me can hear it screaming out for a VR6/R32 4WD conversion . I know then I woke up and had my Weetabix. .it would be a good project though . Probably gonna get hate e-mail from the save the Polo estate club now Being serious. Nice motor with plenty of potential _subscribed _
Daz


----------



## stevekoz (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like its in pretty good nick for a car on its way to the scrappy!? How many miles does it have on it, i know these SDI's are good for some serious mile munching. I love this, so much character, good luck, will be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

If anyone can turn it around, you can, looking at you previous motors on here


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

stevekoz said:


> Looks like its in pretty good nick for a car on its way to the scrappy!? How many miles does it have on it, i know these SDI's are good for some serious mile munching. I love this, so much character, good luck, will be keeping an eye on this one.


It is in good shape and the lady who owned it just thought no one would want it because of it's age. Really glad I managed to catch it just before it went to the big carpark in the sky! Mileage wise it's only done 68k.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Charlies Scrap Heap Challenge! I'm looking forward to how she looks once youve finished, couldnt see anything indicating why it was fit for a scrap yard either! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Subscribed - always top work from you!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, this will as good as always 

Complete shame this was about to be scrapped....there is probably no market for these super-mini estates anymore, but it is too good to be scrapped.


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Subscribed, this should be good!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

thats awesome, nice set of wheels and possibly an interior upgrade id happily smoke about in that, those SDI engines are awesome for the MPGS and using Veg too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bring it on!! Can't wait to see how this develops. 

Totally subscribed. 

Cooks


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Well saved, a very rare sight indeed.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Have my eye on a Mk2 will be watching this and learning.

John Tht.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks like a good base car though! im going to keep an eye on this!


----------



## Jonika21 (May 27, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looking forward to this:thumb:


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking foward to this should be quite a challenge !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

This should be good :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Who would weigh that in, seems a very odd way of thinking. Body looks rust free and a wee estate too, i would be happy to have that. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow glad that's been saved, only 68K!! Those SDI engines go on forever. Will be watching this with interest.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

The OH's dad has one of these with the TDI engine. Good little work horses!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Fantastic! Got a soft spot for the lesser spotted estate model, looking forward to seeing it progress


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Good solid useful little car that. It would look great with a drop and some ATS Cups.

Can't believe someone would consider binning that.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Any news on this?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......sorry for no updates as yet due to illness, working away and mad busy times! My plan is to hit the car over the Xmas period when everything is out of the way. Thanks for the interest tho and I'll be back soon.

Cheers


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

You can't leave us hanging that long! We need it now


----------



## cantpolishaturd (Nov 16, 2014)

joined the forum because of your posts. you do a amazing job


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Subscribed! Interested to see how you get on with this one..


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

This will be one to watch!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......been away working for a bit but managed to get a few 'bits and bobs' needed before I start working on the Polo. One thing that needed replacing was the old 3 Wheel trims. I managed to find some after market ones in a similar style but thought I might go down a slightly different route......£20 a set on ebay.

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

Add a set of cheap Silicone VW Badges at 75mm diameter for £4

image by jpappleton, on Flickr

Probably not everyone's cup of tea but I think in White Trims on a Green Car it might look well.

Cheers for now.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

White wheels on a green car can look good, but I'd be unsure about wheel trims.

I shall look forward to an update next year I suppose?

All the best :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Superb, i have one of these as my daily hack, although mine is a saloon and a petrol. A superb run around these. Especially with the sdi engine, they are bullit proof. Good luck will keep my eyes on this thread.


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

£24 seems a reasonable expense on a cheap motor to me! Can't see the point in spending more than what the car cost on a set of bling bling alloys, it just doesn't go with the idea of cheap motoring!


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

okcharlie said:


> Hi all......been away working for a bit but managed to get a few 'bits and bobs' needed before I start working on the Polo. One thing that needed replacing was the old 3 Wheel trims. I managed to find some after market ones in a similar style but thought I might go down a slightly different route......£20 a set on ebay.
> 
> image by jpappleton, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Looks good. Make sure you cable tie them on, i had them on my caravan, lasted 12 miles before one feel off


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Any Updates?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

okcharlie said:


> It is in good shape and the lady who owned it just thought no one would want it because of it's age. Really glad I managed to catch it just before it went to the big carpark in the sky! Mileage wise it's only done 68k.


A genuine thanks for saving the car. :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

acprc said:


> Any Updates?


What he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Guess this all went nowhere (


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Shame that nothing happened! Looked like a very interesting project! It's made me look on eBay at sub £1k cars close to me


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

okcharlie always updates....he's obviously busy.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......sorry for my lack of updates recently. Due to a Back & Muscle related problem i've been unable to do anything least detail the VW since mid December. My plan was to start again early in the new year once able to resume normality. Just after xmas one of the gardeners asked if i was selling the VW as he had noticed it since I got it. I explained it was one of my clean ups and when it was done he had first shout at the car. Anyway cutting a long story short he made me an offer i couldn't turn down and wanted to take it straight away. So with regret I am unable to complete the job/thread and have decided in future I am not posting anything up here till i have completed the job in full. Apologies to everyone wanting to see a nice result.

A victim of my lack of mobility has been my Mrs's car....it's not had it's weekly wash and vac since early December. This is what I faced this afternoon....

WP_20150124_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

A quick spray of G101 all round the bottom of the car helped remove some of the caked on dirt.....

WP_20150124_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After a good brush and wipe with G101 and a quick squirt of Tardis to remove those Tar spots......

WP_20150124_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

The slight Orange sheen here on the car is a light spray allover of AS Tango

WP_20150124_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All blasted off and a quick spray of AS Finish on the Tyres/Wheel Arches

WP_20150124_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150124_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Looks a bit better now and half respectable to be in! On the look out for the next clean up which hopefully will be soon.

Cheers


----------



## T10NY-R (Oct 5, 2008)

Shame about not gettin to finish the polo. however good work as always on the mini.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know about the polo, I hope your back continues to improve, mini had collected some grime, "white cars", I guess we're all looking forward to your next project now in time


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Gutted about the Polo but looking forward to the next one!

Hope the back is on the mend :thumb:


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish you a fast and full recovery, lower back problems can be really nasty...


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Find yourself a Chiropractor, will get that back sorted out for you.


----------

